# Álcool-gel ou álcool em gel? Ou ambas?



## Alentugano

Que opinais vós?
Aqui pela Lusitânia quase só ouço/vejo álcool-gel.
Como é aí na sua terra?


----------



## jazyk

330 ocorrências de álcool gel (que escrevem sem hífen) na revista brasileira Veja e 524 de álcool em gel na mesma revista.


----------



## Vanda

A Dad recomenda álcool em gel https://blogs.correiobraziliense.com.br/dad/alcool-gel-ou-alcool-em-gel/ , mas outros professores são a favor de ambas as formas, visto a novidade da expressão e ainda não estar "sacramentado" pela academia.
Educa Mais Brasil - Bolsas de Estudo de até 70% para Faculdades – Graduação e Pós-graduação


----------



## englishmania

Aqui na Lusitânia ouço mais (gel) desinfetante.   Pensava que a expressão álcool-gel se usava mais no Brasil. Sempre que passam imagens do Brasil nas notícias, ouço "alcogel"


----------



## jazyk

453 ocorrências de álcool gel (sem hífen, mas uma minoria são falsos positivos e uma minoria recebe o hífen) no jornal português observador.pt e 56 de álcool em gel no mesmo jornal.


----------



## englishmania

@machadinho  lol, nao


----------



## guihenning

Pessoalmente uso álcool em gel e pronuncio “álquim gel”
E depois os portugueses é que comem sílabas.


----------



## Ari RT

Então somos dois e creio que, do ponto de vista da nomenclatura química, álcool em gel seja a forma mais apropriada. 
Mas gel e sol são tipos irmãos de dispersões coloidais. Admitimos aerossol e aerosol. Virá o dia em que, por analogia, admitiremos alcoolgel, ainda que impropriamente, já que em aerosol declaramos o dispersante (ar, aerosol é uma dispersão de sólido ou líquido em dispersante gasoso, neste caso o ar) e em alcoolgel declararíamos a fase dispersa. O álcool não é o meio onde há algo disperso, é a coisa (líquida) dispersa em um meio sólido. Como a voz do povo dá mais importância à utilidade do neologismo que à correção do ponto de vista químico...


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> 453 ocorrências de álcool gel (sem hífen, mas uma minoria são falsos positivos e uma minoria recebe o hífen) no jornal português observador.pt e 56 de álcool em gel no mesmo jornal.


Um dos mais importantes dicionários portugueses (Infopédia, da Porto editora) atesta já a forma álcool-gel. Assim mesmo, com hífen.


----------



## englishmania

guihenning said:


> Pessoalmente uso álcool em gel e pronuncio “álquim gel”
> E depois os portugueses é que comem sílabas.



Acho que comemos mais as vogais.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Comer? Não... pronunciam errado as vogais mesmo.


Porquê errado? É apenas diferente do português do Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

Alentugano said:


> Um dos mais importantes dicionários portugueses (Infopédia, da Porto editora) atesta já a forma álcool-gel. Assim mesmo, com hífen.


Bom saber!


> Englishmania'' Acho que comemos mais as vogais. '


' É assim mesmo que meus ouvidos ''sentem''.


----------



## meencantesp

Na minha opinião, “álcool em gel” é péssimo de pronunciar numa fala mais espontânea e/ou rápida. Inclusive, prometi a mim mesmo que usaria “álcool *em *gel” quando fui comprar um frasco na farmácia, mas acabei contra a minha própria vontade pronunciando “álcool-gel”.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Diferente e errado.
> 
> Onde está 'a' dizem u.
> Onde está 'e' dizem u.
> Onde está 'i' dizem u.
> Onde está 'o' dizem u.
> Onde está 'u' dizem... bem, esse sai certo, mas também, né?
> 
> E também cometem sistematicamente muitos erros de ortografia pro meu gosto.


Agora deu pra generalizar e fazer provocação gratuita? qual o propósito disso? Quer saber? Cheira-me a preconceito internalizado contra portugueses. E, deixa que diga, fica-te muito mal.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Agora deu pra generalizar e fazer provocação gratuita? qual o propósito disso? Quer saber? Cheira-me a preconceito internalizado contra portugueses. E, deixa que diga, fica-te muito mal.


Foi brincadeira da minha parte. Vocês não entenderam.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Agora deu pra generalizar e fazer provocação gratuita? qual o propósito disso? Quer saber? Cheira-me a preconceito internalizado contra portugueses. E, deixa que diga, fica-te muito mal.


E quer saber? A última coisa que sinto com relação aos portugueses é preconceito. Pela cultura portuguesa, pela variante europeia, a única coisa que sinto é admiração. Só admiração.


----------



## englishmania

A machadinho levou a mal uma coisa que eu disse, que não disse por mal. Ela não gostou muito e quis provocar um pouco, pronto. Acho que não vale a pena começarmos uma discussão com base nisso.  Como dizem as pessoas do norte (eu incluída), "seijam" amigos.


----------



## ianis

englishmania said:


> A machadinho levou a mal uma coisa que eu disse, que não disse por mal. Ela não gostou muito e quis provocar um pouco, pronto. Acho que não vale a pena começarmos uma discussão com base nisso.  Como dizem as pessoas do norte (eu incluída), "seijam" amigos.


Pensei que diziam "sede amigos".


----------



## Vanda

Entre mortos e feridos, salvamo-nos todos. 
Obrigada.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

englishmania said:


> Aqui na Lusitânia ouço mais (gel) desinfetante.   Pensava que a expressão álcool-gel se usava mais no Brasil. Sempre que passam imagens do Brasil nas notícias, ouço "alcogel"



Ha uma marca chamada Alcogel, rs.


----------

